# Reprise



## Giomik

Buona sera tutti. Sono alle prese con la traduzione di un atto scritto da un notaio di liquidazione di comunione a causa di un divorzio. C'è una parola che mi sta facendo impazzire.
Si fa l'elenco delle masse attive, case, mobili, libretti di risparmio, e delle masse passive.
Le masse passive sono rappresentate da:
"Le montant des reprises effectuée par madame xxx pour XXX" qualcuno mi sa dire come tradurrebbe "reprise"??? Sembra essere una "ripresa" di soldi che i coniugi hanno fatto entrambi nella stessa misura. 
Aiuto.... per favore. 
Mi sembra anche di non sapere più parlare italiano... grazie.


----------



## Ruminante

Buonasera, Giomik,
non ho la risposta, la sto cercando... su Internet
A che si riferisce "effectuée", à "reprises" suppongo, allora ci vuole una s. Ho trovato degli esempi molto diversi tra loro, addirittura "reprises" potrebbe significare "riprese" video....
magari se fornisci un paio di frasi, la seguente e la precedente, sarà piu' facile. Nell'attesa ti saluto cordialmente!


----------



## Yulan

Giomik said:


> Buona sera tutti. Sono alle prese con la traduzione di un atto scritto da un notaio di liquidazione di comunione a causa di un divorzio. C'è una parola che mi sta facendo impazzire.
> Si fa l'elenco delle masse attive, case, mobili, libretti di risparmio, e delle masse passive.
> Le masse passive sono rappresentate da:
> "Le montant des reprises effectuée par madame xxx pour XXX" qualcuno mi sa dire come tradurrebbe "reprise"??? Sembra essere una "ripresa" di soldi che i coniugi hanno fatto entrambi nella stessa misura.
> Aiuto.... per favore.
> Mi sembra anche di non sapere più parlare italiano... grazie.


 

Ciao Giomik,

Puoi darci la frase completa per favore? Forse con un contesto più ampio riusciamo a capire meglio.

Grazie


----------



## Yulan

Giomik,

Ho trovato un'accezione che non conoscevo: non so però se può fare al caso tuo: detrazione annuale

Reprise: "Deduzioni e tasse pagate annualmente per case e terreni, affitti, annualità e simili" 
Websters 

Tuttavia, credo sia meglio aspettare altre risposte


----------



## Giomik

Grazie ragazzi alla detrazione non avevo pensato!!! 
La frase in cui ricorre questa parola è un po' lunga, mi spiace.
Parliamo di "situaton patrimoniale au jour du mariage. Les parties n'étaient proprietaires d'aucun bien d'une valeur natable ayant à figurer dans la présente liquidation: Donds, successions et legs recueillis durant le mariage.Pendant leur mariage: Monsieur XX déclare avoir recueilli en 1986 le un/cinquième de maisons indivises sises à XXX dans la succession de son père. ces maisons ont été vendues an 1989 puis un partage a été régularisé, Aux Termes de ce partage, la part de Monsieur XX était de cinquante mille frnacs. Lesdits fonds investis lors de l'acquisition de la résidence secondaire sise à XXX en 1989 moyennant le prix principal de 200.000 francs.En consequence, la rècompense qui lui est due par la communauté ne peut etre moindre que le profit subsistant, calculée de la manière ci-après:
787.148,40 Frs x 50.000,00 Frs= 196.787,10 Frs soit 30.000,00 Euros
qui sotto c'è la linea di fratto e l'importo di 200.000,00 Frs.
En conséquence, le total des reprises effectuées par Monsieur XXX s'élève a 30.000,00 euros.
Ecco qui scusate se ho annoiato... non so nemmeno se potevo scirvere così tanto....
grazie e buona notte a tutti


----------



## Giomik

e comunque grazie davvero a tutti.. a volte mi sembra che ve la prendiate più voi a cercare di darci delle risposte che noi stessi intenti a tradurre!


----------



## Yulan

Figurati, Giomik!

Grazie per avere riportato tutta la frase: temo di non avere trovato altro che "detrazione annuale".

Speriamo che qualche madrelingua possa confermare o correggere.

Mi dispiace non essere in grado di fare di più 

Bon courage!
Yulan


----------



## Ruminante

Per me Yulan, non ci sei... Penso che abbia capito bene Giomik ma che sia difficile da rendere in italiano, occorre forse usare dei verbi al posto del sostantivo "reprises". Speriamo che ci venga in aiuto il nostro madrelingua.

Fornisco intanto la mia personale interpretazione, potendomi immedesimare bene nel contesto avendo vissuto un matrimonio in regime di separazione dei beni e attualmente un altro in comunione dei beni. Posso immaginare cosa avviene quando si sono comprati mobili o immobili, e arriva il momento di separarsi e di spartirsi i beni di cui si era goduto "in comunità". 

Sarei curiosa di sapere come hai tradotto "communauté" in questa frase 
"En conséquence, la récompense qui lui est due par la* communauté*…”

All'inizio mi ha fatto pensare alla comunione dei beni, poi invece ho pensato che "communauté" sia semplicemente riferito agli ex coniugi. Mi pare che il notaio stia spiegando che la casa acquistata nel 1989 se l'è ripresa la moglie mentre il marito si è ripreso, o deve riavere se non l'ha ancora riavuta, la parte che ci ha messo lui cioè 30 000 euro derivati da una sua personale eredità.



> "Le montant des reprises effectuées par madame xxx pour XXX"


 
significherebbe dunque "Le somme attribuite alla (cioè che si è presa la / che spettano alla) signora xxx per .... "

o anche, il Signor xxx si è ripreso / al signor xxx spetta" la ricompensa menzionata dal notaio, cioè 30.000 euro. 

Queste considerazioni mi sono venute dopo aver finalmente trovato in rete un sito dove “reprises” potrebbe facilmente tradursi con un sinonimo di “recupero”. Si tratta di stare attenti quando si comprano case in Québec:

« La récession économique a amplifié le nombre de ménages endettés dont les résidences sont saisies par leurs créanciers, le plus souvent des banques. Ces maisons saisies, appelées aussi *reprises* de finance, sont alors revendues sur le marché immobilier, afin que les créanciers retrouvent l'argent prêté aux ménages. »

Alla prossima, buon sabato.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Giomik, ciao Ruminante,

Ecco quanto ho trovato su http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/reprise sotto la _tacca_ (detto per inciso, qualcuno mi vorrebbe gentilmente confermare o meno questo termine?) REPRISE1,subst.fém
*I. B.2.* _Spécialement_ 
*a)* _DROIT_ 
− Gén. _au plur._ Opération par laquelle, à la dissolution de la communauté, chaque époux reprend ses biens propres en nature ou en deniers lorsqu'ils n'existent plus (d'apr. Cap. 1936, _Jur._ 1971, cida 1973).​Dunque, corrisponde a beni che uno possiede in proprio e si riprende dopo lo scioglimento della comunità matrimoniale .
Mi dispiace, non conosco i termini legali italiani, ma suppongo che questo basterà per rintracciarli .

Un caro saluto .


----------



## zone noire

matoupaschat said:


> Ecco quanto ho trovato su http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/reprise sotto la _tacca_ (detto per inciso, qualcuno mi vorrebbe gentilmente confermare o meno questo termine?)


 
Il termine "tacca" in italiano viene usato principalmente per indicare il livello di carica di una batteria o la potenza del segnale (in genere di un telefono cellulare).


----------



## matoupaschat

OK, grazie Zone Noire !
Purtroppo non mi dice sempre nulla del termine appropriato in questo caso . Penserò ad aprire un thread .
Ciao


----------



## Yulan

Giomik,

Credo che, alla fine, sarà necessario usare una fraseologia più lunga, ma pare proprio che "reprise" in questo contesto significhi: 

*"beni coniugali rilevati dopo lo scioglimento del matrimonio"*
Fonte: Giuffrè - Dizionario Giuridico - Milano 1982 

Per cui la tua frase:

*En conséquence, le total des reprises effectuées par Monsieur XXX s'élève a 30.000,00 euros.*

potrebbe essere tradotta così:

"Di conseguenza, il valore totale dei beni coniugali rilevati da Mosieur XXX dopo lo scioglimento del matrimonio, ammonta a 30.000,00 Euro."

Spero! ;-)


----------



## Ruminante

Yulan said:


> Di conseguenza, il valore totale dei beni coniugali rilevati da Monsieur XXX dopo lo scioglimento del matrimonio, ammonta a 30.000,00 Euro."


Suona... perfetto 
rilevati = "ripresi"
"dopo lo scioglimento del matrimonio" si potrebbe forse omettere, quando è chiaro dal contesto.
Ciao a tutti


----------



## Giomik

Ragazzi(e)... che dirvi, siete impagabili. Yulan, grazie! Ieri sera ero un po' "cotta" e me ne sono andata a dormire.... ma che sorpresa oggi! Un sentitissimo grazie a tutti. Avete tanto da insegnare! 
Credo che ci risentiremo ancora più tardi.... mica è finita qui....! 
Grazie ancora!


----------



## Yulan

Giomik said:


> Ragazzi(e)... che dirvi, siete impagabili. Yulan, grazie! Ieri sera ero un po' "cotta" e me ne sono andata a dormire.... ma che sorpresa oggi! Un sentitissimo grazie a tutti. Avete tanto da insegnare!
> Credo che ci risentiremo ancora più tardi.... mica è finita qui....!
> Grazie ancora!


 

Ciao Giomik!

Figurati! Anche noi avremo bisogno del tuo aiuto prima o poi!
A presto


----------

